# Achilles Rupture ICD10 code



## IRISHCODER (Aug 28, 2015)

We are getting our systems ready for ICD10 and have not been able to decide what ICD10 code we should use for a traumatic rupture of the Achilles Tendon. I have seen in the book that we are led to a very nonspecific strain code. Does anyone have a better idea? I thought the idea of ICD10 was to get away from these non-specific diagnoses. I appreciate you sharing your thoughts!


----------



## shnevsa (Sep 4, 2015)

*Suzanne Hnevsa, COSC, ACS-OR*

look at S86.0--
When you look up Sprain of ankle S93.4, it has an excludes2 note, 
injury of Achilles tendon (S86.0-)
Here you will find your code.


----------

